# Who wants to see what bullets do to BP vests?



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Ok I got ahold of some old "sefariland" and "point blank" body armor. These vests are about 12 years old. I shot one of the vests with a glock 22 .40 and a Springfield 1911 .45 pistol, and then used a metal sheet backed with two armor inserts to test .308 and .223 rifle rounds. There is also one shot by a 12ga slug. You should be able to see what is going on by the pictures.

[IMG:560:420:86d126b12e]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSC07496.jpg[/img:86d126b12e]

-The next is what happened to the .45 JHP+P that was shot into the vest above.


[IMG:528:396:86d126b12e]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSC07494.jpg[/img:86d126b12e]

-Here is the result of the metal and two layers

[IMG:560:420:86d126b12e]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSC07504.jpg[/img:86d126b12e]

-Here is what a 12ga slug does...no penetration

[IMG:480:360:86d126b12e]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSC07502.jpg[/img:86d126b12e]

00 BUck

[IMG:592:444:86d126b12e]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSC07503.jpg[/img:86d126b12e]

Now a level 3a vest shot by a .44 Mag

[IMG:480:360:86d126b12e]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSC07509.jpg[/img:86d126b12e]

Got few a few layers and stopped.
Here are the slugs
[IMG:480:360:86d126b12e]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSC07508.jpg[/img:86d126b12e]

Here the the end result of the rounds.
I again shot the metal plate with 9mm, .40 and the .45+p and the .45 was the only one to penitrate. AND IT WAS A HOLLOW POINT!

[IMG:480:360:86d126b12e]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSC07506.jpg[/img:86d126b12e]

Hope you all enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That was interesting :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Id say that pretty much explains why the US military are dumping the 9mm and going back to old reliable :-D :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Cool!! My big brother owns two class IIIa vests like that and i'm glad to see that he is well protected.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Interesting test!!! Thanks


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> [IMG:480:360:dfd3c73ecd]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSC07508.jpg[/img:dfd3c73ecd]


Thanks for the interesting test. I think the mushroomed bullets would make cool buttons.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

2400 said:


> -gunut- said:
> 
> 
> > [IMG:480:360:1b3ab4f7c2]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSC07508.jpg[/img:1b3ab4f7c2]
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

*OUCH :shock: *


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Maser said:


> Cool!! My big brother owns two class IIIa vests like that and i'm glad to see that he is well protected.


Is your brother a cop?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Is your brother a cop?


No, he's just one of them crazy guys with a huge wallet who loves to buy things he most likely will never use. For awhile he had this cool minigun that shot BBs. He's got a few demilled belt fed machine guns. Also has some 30mm dummy rounds that he uses as paper weights.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Maser said:


> -gunut- said:
> 
> 
> > Is your brother a cop?
> ...


 :shock:


----------

